# Updated photo's of my vivs



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

I had a request to take some updated shots of my vivs, so I am posting them all here with the links to them when first planted. Enjoy!

Custom 60gal for Pepperi:










Female









Male egg guarding









http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...373-custom-60gallon-build-pepperi-abiseo.html

65gal for Blue Jeans










http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/79653-65-gallon-blue-jeans.html

40 breeder verts:

Left - Southern Variabilis










Middle - Escudo de Veraguaz










Right - Chazuta 'old line'










Not sure what happened to photo links, no longer working http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/78286-40-breeder-verts-3.html

30gal Custom: Nigricans










30gal Custom: Escudo de Veraguez










115 gallon custom - Veradero 'UE'










http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/61126-so-begins-125gallon-saga-8.html not sure what happened to photo links here either, old thread...

Custom 25 gal verts:

Left - Flavovittatus 'UE'










Middle - Fantasticus 'Todd Kelly'










Right - Ventrimaculatus 'UE Borja Ridge'










All of these can be found here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/82928-completion-long-project.html

Custom odd size: Intermedius 'Tarlton'










http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/73040-custom-build-15x31x28-3.html photo's not working here either..... 

29 Gallon: Mantella laevigata










55gal: Mantella viridis










29gal: Mantella expectata










Thanks for looking

Ed


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Looking good, Ed. Big fan of the Varadero setup. I see you have vents in the front, but do you have any on the top?


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

andersonii85 said:


> Looking good, Ed. Big fan of the Varadero setup. I see you have vents in the front, but do you have any on the top?


Yes, I always put vents on top. I have started to shy away from putting them on the front as well, i'm looking for a cleaner looking vent that will force air up along the front pane of glass.


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Stunning vivs. I really like the way the are fully grown in and nothing seems to be taking over the others.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Very stunning, I like how natural are your vivs!


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Great Vivs man!!!!!!!!!!

Mind telling me the bromeliads in your escudo vivs?


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Looking great Ed! Thanks for the updates - they all have filled in really well. Really like the bluejean, varaderos, and variabilis vivs!


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks for all the comments, I wish the photo's could make them look as good as they do in person 




vivlover10 said:


> Great Vivs man!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mind telling me the bromeliads in your escudo vivs?


From left to right, the 3 main ones in the smaller escudo viv are:

Neo. 'olens x charm 696'

Neo. 'fireball'

Neo. 'nighsky'


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Lovely vivs! 

I am very interested to hear more about the "Chazuta 'old line'" you mention. Any photos?

Regards,
Richie


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow! Some of the nicest setups I have seen on this site, and an excellent collection of frogs!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Ed, the 115G is fantastic. Well done.

Let me know if you would like some extra M. laevigata, I have a pair that I could use to give away.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Love these setups man.. Just one thought.. that 29 gallon for Mantella laevigata.. it needs more oak leaf.  it filled in perfectly though


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I saw that you have a fan on vivs. It's used to lower temperatures? Some pictures of frogs, if possible. Thanks


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

R1ch13 said:


> Lovely vivs!
> 
> I am very interested to hear more about the "Chazuta 'old line'" you mention. Any photos?
> 
> ...


I have yet to work out the specifics on them, i just know they came in before ue was bringing the morph in. Ithey seem to have a little different patterning? There is so much variability in this morph though. A pic of one can be seen here http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/photography/90337-photos-new-camera.html

I will post up a few more pics when i get on the pc


----------



## shiloh (Nov 28, 2012)

They all look pretty amazing and there's enough difference between them to keep them all interesting. You live in a zoo


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

What is that beautifully colored brom on the left side of the Custom 60gal for Pepperi?? Like the vents on the top...what size are they? How did you do your doors?? Glad that this old thread has come back...thanks


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

These are fantastic!!! What is the red brom in your pepperi viv? and how do you decide the planting scheme??


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice looking vivs!


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice looking tanks!
I've been looking for some Expectatas ... if you ever have any offspring available, pls PM me.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Judy S said:


> What is that beautifully colored brom on the left side of the Custom 60gal for Pepperi?? Like the vents on the top...what size are they? How did you do your doors?? Glad that this old thread has come back...thanks


hopefully you will return to this thread and give us a little more information...the vivs are so clean looking...and that brom is certainly eyecatching...


----------



## 1moreminute (Feb 5, 2013)

Very nice viv's!


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Are those cork flats you've used on the walls? Where did you come by those? =)

All the vivs look great!

Best,
Ash


----------



## snake54320 (Dec 16, 2011)

Beautiful tanks ! especially the 115G  
Do you know what plants are growing in it ? (creepers/ferns)


----------



## savagesage (Sep 13, 2012)

absolutly beautiful vivs you have there, I wish I had the skill to build these pieces of art. my vivs are beautiful in subtle ways, and definantly do the job, but most were built by a good friend anyway! haha. keep up the good work my friend!


----------

